# Shimano Baitrunner 12000D for Shark Fishing?



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm looking into a new shark rig, and after a little research I found this reel online for $160 (regular price $190 at most retailers).

Anyone here have any experience with the Baitrunner 12000D or an equivalent spinning reel for shark/offshore fishing? Claims it can hold 300+ yd of 65 lb Power-Pro so figure that would be enough for most sharks considering I primarily fish out of a boat.

Thanks in advance!

EDIT: 1000th Post on 2cool - WOOT!!!


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

yea man thats a great reel and a great price..at first i thought you are going to fish from the surf and that reel will not hold enough line but then you said you going to be fishing from your boat, it will be enough for average 4-5 footer.

congrats on 1000th post!!!


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

Thanks for the vote of confidence tank8677, I went ahead and purchased the reel last night.

Now I've gotta pick out a rod for it so again if anyone here could recommend a strong yet affordable spinning rod for shark/offshore fishing I would appreciate it. Again I will primarily be fishing out of a boat, so I'm not sure if I need a 10+ ft long surf rod.

Any suggestions would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

you definitely don't need a surf rod from a boat... the length of surfrods are for casting...


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

jc said:


> you definitely don't need a surf rod from a boat... the length of surfrods are for casting...


Exactly - I was thinking about a sturdy 6 or 7 foot rod in the $50-100 range. Any recommendations?


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

Troutfisch said:


> Exactly - I was thinking about a sturdy 6 or 7 foot rod in the $50-100 range. Any recommendations?


I think thats exactly what you need but I don't have any recommendations... I'd google/ebay and search hell out of it and maybe hit up the guys on the bluewater forum for advice


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

jc said:


> I think thats exactly what you need but I don't have any recommendations... I'd google/ebay and search hell out of it and maybe hit up the guys on the bluewater forum for advice


Yeah I've done some searching online but so far haven't turned up all that much. Thanks again.

I'm making a trip into town tomorrow so I'll make it a point to stop by Academy & Gander Mountain and browse their rods before the reel arrives midweek.


----------



## large animal (May 23, 2010)

baitrunner 12k is a great reel, i've caught several sailfish using that reel on a star spinning rod. that rod might not be in your price range but i would look at an ugly stick. i see them at academy for about $50 and its sure hard to beat for the price. the one i'm talking about is rated for 30-50 lb line and is med-heavy action. brown and orange UGLY stick. i'm not much of a shark fisherman so i don't know if that helps but good luck.


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

large animal said:


> baitrunner 12k is a great reel, i've caught several sailfish using that reel on a star spinning rod. that rod might not be in your price range but i would look at an ugly stick. i see them at academy for about $50 and its sure hard to beat for the price. the one i'm talking about is rated for 30-50 lb line and is med-heavy action. brown and orange UGLY stick. i'm not much of a shark fisherman so i don't know if that helps but good luck.


I've been looking at both the Penn Slammer and Ugly Stick rods online. The rod you're talking about seems to be what I'm looking for and is well within my price range so I will keep my eyes open for it.

Great info, much appreciated!


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

_*largeanimal*_, I think I found the rod you were talking about at Academy for $60:

http://www.tackletour.com/reviewuglystiktiger.html

Should pair well with the reel and is strong enough for both offshore and shark fishing. Thanks again.


----------



## ranger-370 (Jul 13, 2010)

Trout,
This might sound a little off but I bought a very stout 6ft catfish rod from Ebay for $20.00 used and I have dragged in two five foot sharks at the Sabine jetties with it. Like you, I was in a boat and it worked fine.


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

yes the main thing for shark rod is it need to be stout 6'6 or 7' footer and in 40-80 lb class..check ebay you might be able to find some.


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

ranger-370 said:


> Trout,
> This might sound a little off but I bought a very stout 6ft catfish rod from Ebay for $20.00 used and I have dragged in two five foot sharks at the Sabine jetties with it. Like you, I was in a boat and it worked fine.





tank8677 said:


> yes the main thing for shark rod is it need to be stout 6'6 or 7' footer and in 40-80 lb class..check ebay you might be able to find some.


Thanks for the tips guys - a stout rod is exactly what I'm looking at. Thought about getting the rod off ebay but think it will be pricey to ship a one-piece rod of that size.

A good friend of mine uses Ugly Stick Tigers for his offshore fishing and has caught several sharks on them, so I think I'm sold.


----------



## large animal (May 23, 2010)

yeah, tiger is the ugly stick rod i was thinking of. couldnt remember the name until you said it. seems like a great rod and a great price. let me know how it works, i might try one also. good luck.


----------



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

If you are talking about the ugly stik tiger, that is a sweet rod. I use a similar combo from the yak and love it. I have an old baitrunner350 that still works long after they quit making parts for it. That should let you know what kind of quality reel you got, they just keep going and going and going....


----------

